# Piranhas that've been pwned



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Let's see the casualties...I'll start with my only casualty since I've started the hobby [other than smaller fish being eaten], a smaller red belly that was blind in one eye.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

got eaten while i was at school....was a really nice fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ohhhhh my don't make me open up my dead in the bottles.







It would eat up the entire thread since there are probably over 100 in 1 row alone.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Ohhhhh my don't make me open up my dead in the bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post up the most memorable ones. or better yet, post up the most expensive loss!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll do it tomorrow. Good shows on TV right now.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I'll do it tomorrow. Good shows on TV right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Franks watching the O.C







jk


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Survivior, CSI and now the Contender......nyte.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, just a small portion of the fishes I have in photograph. Many are in bottles that are 1/2 eaten or died from having their tails bit to shreds. In either case, here are some examples. Some I've posted before:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> [snapback]928858[/snapback]​


i weep with you, my friend. i'd be crying if i lost a piraya that big.



hastatus said:


> Ok, just a small portion of the fishes I have in photograph. Many are in bottles that are 1/2 eaten or died from having their tails bit to shreds. In either case, here are some examples. Some I've posted before:
> [snapback]928867[/snapback]​


that s. serrulatus looks gnarly. now there's a fish you don't see very often.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Not owned by other fish (well, a bit sucked on by catfish), but for me a massive loss, as this guy was my oldest, biggest and most interactive Redbelly:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Judazz in that last pic it looks like your going to eat it!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Survivior, CSI and now the Contender......nyte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Judazzz said:


> Not owned by other fish (well, a bit sucked on by catfish), but for me a massive loss, as this guy was my oldest, biggest and most interactive Redbelly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that ed jonas??
its a pitty.

All the fish here a great losses


----------



## ceset (Mar 3, 2005)

this is a pacu pic...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^ Get that pacu pic outta here. JK









My only loss of a p was a heater malfunction, boiled the Irritan. Its the dead Irritan on OPEFE's Irritan page. Top pic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> Is that ed jonas??[snapback]929035[/snapback]​


Yup, that was Ed









And and nope, I wasn't going to eat him








In fact, he's still happily residing in his 20 gallon high freezer, waiting to forfill his purpose, whatever that may be...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Killer's victims


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Damn Killerbee, that plate reminds me of Dr. Frankenstein's body parts.









Sorry for that loss.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

ceset said:


> this is a pacu pic...
> [snapback]929080[/snapback]​


 lol, tha pacu really got 0wned.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Damn Killerbee, that plate reminds me of Dr. Frankenstein's body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it funny now but it wasn't back when i first got them....but oh well, Killer is ding great pushing 5". Forgot to mention that Killer was the same size as the victims when he wrecked shop.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it might be a dumb question. but why do some ppl keep their dead Ps in the freezer? just to keep them? or for food later on? or something totally different?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ceset said:


> this is a pacu pic...
> [snapback]929080[/snapback]​


that pacu looks huge


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> it might be a dumb question. but why do some ppl keep their dead Ps in the freezer? just to keep them? or for food later on? or something totally different?
> [snapback]930913[/snapback]​


probably in hopes of getting it preserved in the future? or it could be that they want to look back and see at how much money they've lost :x


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Whilst I am sorry about all of your losses I'm glad I cant contribute to this thread.

I haven't loss a single of My RBP so far. And I hope and pray that it stays that way for a long time.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

this post is depressing great pics i think


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

hahaha that is very funny! stupid dead piranhas! come back to life plz!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > it might be a dumb question. but why do some ppl keep their dead Ps in the freezer? just to keep them? or for food later on? or something totally different?
> ...


In my case not: I only paid 4 bucks for him, as he was less than an inch when I bought him.
I'm planning to extract its skull one day...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Let's hope boyz that a certain P-FURY member doesn't find this thread and think we are laughing at all the mortalities. Afterall COHAB does work you know, especially if your god.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. alomost frogott about this one. The start (and cause) of my problems.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted Yesterday, 11:51 PM
> Damn.. alomost frogott about this one. The start (and cause) of my problems.


Yes, very true, that was sad but at least you have a momento now.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > RhomZilla Posted Yesterday, 11:51 PM
> > Damn.. alomost frogott about this one. The start (and cause) of my problems.
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it!! Indeed an honorable gesture and signed with authenticity from the one and only OPEFE scientist!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

NICE! How do you preserve?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy sh*t rhommy that is badass


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey thats my birthday, I think you should send me that as a gift.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Here's My 16 + Plus Monster


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

bubba wtf is on his side and what did he die from?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > RhomZilla Posted Yesterday, 11:51 PM
> ...


Al, what does it say on the back of it?
Al, thanks for.......................................... OPEFE then the date.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Looks like it says: Thanks for your gift of "giving"


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

my list is bigger than most peoples tanks on here ;(


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

lol better start qwintus


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Here's My 16 + Plus Monster


Sorry For Bringing up an old thread..... but what the hell happened to the side of this fish? Is than a Heater or Ammonia burn? or something even worst?

-Justin


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

my 2 casualties
View attachment 119082


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well that sux all them fish died lol


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Thoughs are some wild pictures!


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

ouch!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

OWNAGE.................LOOL,,,


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

goingbig14 said:


> ouch!!










what happened to that fish ?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here is a pic of a fish that got his ass kicked


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

alan said:


> ouch!!










what happened to that fish ?
[/quote]

Piraya's got to him....


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank god i havnt had to deal with any of that as of yet


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

This is the result of territory disputes with my 11" piraya and 10"+ tern. They are both super agressive. The tern looks under sized in the pic because the back part is curled. Sucks loosing a 10"+ tern though. I got a 11"+ replacement tern and now the tank is bare.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the worst casualties not by other fish eatting them was like 10 plus reds that had booze put in the tank from a canadian member in manitoba. he has pics but i cant find them, fish lined up all on his counter dead







they were big reds too......... all 7+ inches i would say


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh well, this one happened just before I went on vacation in June.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Thank god i havnt had to deal with any of that as of yet










Don't worry it will :laugh:


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

I found my RBP's guts a while ago on the surface, i couldnt find his body, i lifted he log, and saw that his whole belly and tail was eaten, well life is though!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this is the wrong section but i think you should make a thread with pics of all your LIVE species frank. since you are the piranha man im sure im not the only one wanting to see pics of your live collection.


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

RIP ALL YOUR PIRANHAS


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Sep 14 2006, 02:52 PM
> this is the wrong section but i think you should make a thread with pics of all your LIVE species frank. since you are the piranha man im sure im not the only one wanting to see pics of your live collection.


What fun is that? Dead is nice.







Besides, there are plenty representatives of my live collection at OPEFE. You can only show the same fish from the same tank so many times.


----------

